# Beginning Photographer Website Critique?



## Meganash (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a new member here and I am also a new photographer. I have been working hard and have been seriously considering photography as a career, that is if it gets off the ground. I am not quitting my day job yet!  I would love to get to that point eventually but I need your help to critique my work and my new website. I appreciate honesty, and would really love your input. 

Thank you! 

Sincerely, 

Megan 

MeganHawleyPhotography


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 10, 2012)

Your site is clean and simple. :thumbup:

If you want critique on images, post them in the appropriate gallery here, no more than 3 at a time, and number them. You'll get tons of advice and seemingly harsh critique.


----------



## Meganash (Aug 10, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## amolitor (Aug 11, 2012)

Many of the collections don't seem to load? It looks like you're working on your portfolio. I would trim out some collections, if you're doing Everything (weddings! families! events! school portraits!) you risk leaving the impression that you don't do anything well. Think of a store where you can buy absolutely anything -- is that store one of the ones you think of as a place to good High Quality Products, or is it just a cheap convenient place?

The photographs on your blog are.. mixed to terrible (even clients can tell when things are out of focus!) I'm not sure this is a foot you want to be putting forward. The stuff in the Families collection is much better, so obviously the blog just has casual snaps in it.

I would put some indication of location on the very front page, even though you do mention where you are in the About and Contact pages (thank you!)

You are in love with some effect where you lighten up the photograph and make it look soft and dreamy -- there's nothing wrong with that, but watch the lightest tones carefully. A couple of your portfolio shots had big blotchy patches of white where you've blown out the highlights in post. The overall effect is nice, but a more discerning client might well pick up on the blotches and balk.


----------



## Meganash (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## 50mm (Aug 21, 2012)

Photos load to slow.  Hard for me to get past that.  Lightning fast site content is a no excuse must have.  Flash player may be slowing you down.


----------

